# ovulation when is the the right time ?



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi  
I was wondering when is the right time to have     I have looked at ovulation calenders but they all say different times   My cycle is around 32 days some say cd10 and some cd19 like the chart on my profile that is a big difference and i might miss it all by then. Before the op i had pains when i ovulated at about cd 14 for about 7 days so at what point would   maybe work   
                                                               wbg


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

I was told when that eggwhite discharge arrives to get busy!


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Are you taking any thing to help with ttc??


I was on clomid and was told to   on days 10 to 20 i think in most cases that should cover it. but do more if you can  

Good look on your journey

Kelli


----------



## wouldbegreat (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi girls  
Thanks i thought as much 10 days of   lol  
Im not on anything ttc.
I better enjoy my rest as much as i can gonna need the energy the discharge is also helpfull but im worried i may miss that one i will be aware though thanks .
                                             A resting wbg


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

The discharge will change in colour and consistency. You need to look out for it been stringy like egg white


Have fun and don't get to tired   


kel


----------



## Pand (Jan 25, 2007)

Ahh ovulation....

there is a really good book if you want to get particularly technical, called Taking Charge of your Fertility by Toni Weschler.  The egg white is a good indication, but this book also talks you through feeling your cervix (how lovely!) and temperature charting.

Most Cons don't rate temperature charting and to be honest, I've given up using it now, but there is defnitely something in it as I knew I was pregnant last year cos my temp didn't go down just before my AF like it usually does.  However, temperature charting only tells you after you've ovulated so it's not much use for predicting the best days to do BMS!

I now rely on CM and my cervix as they give me the best indication.  Your cervix clamps shut once you have ovulated so you know you can relax then!  It takes a bit of practise but you soon get the hang of it.  Have you tried OPKs (Ovulation predictor kits) too?  They are useful if you want to check you are reading your bodies signals properly.

Anyway, I wish you the very best of luck on this nightmare journey!

Lots of love

Pand


----------

